# Humming sound when Headlights switched on



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...could the sound be coming from the PWM electronics which "dims" the DRL during daylight operation?


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

I dont think that is the case. As it starts as i turn on my headlights and goes off when I shut it. But thanks. Would look into it.


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

BTW. The Indian version does not have DRL.


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

Had some time so went down. There was some vibration under the hood. So opened it. And then one of the relay's was vibrating vigorously. seen this for the first time but yea I think that's the problem. Will try and sort it out today.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

hemank said:


> BTW. The Indian version does not have DRL.


Don't be sad, be glad!!! If you want your headlights on, just turn them on. Or put a candle on the dash and smile.


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> Don't be sad, be glad!!! If you want your headlights on, just turn them on. Or put a candle on the dash and smile.


  nice


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

any updates on this issue? 

I've had this humming/buzzing noise for two days now. exactly the same case as yours, hemank. humming starts whenever i turn on the headlights and goes away once the headlights are turned off. 


cheers! 
phantom


----------

